# Siuslaw River Coffee Roasters



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Great coffeeshop with a deck overlooking the river. You can enjoy fresh roasted coffee and fabulous homemade pies and pastries outside on the deck, or sitting by the cozy river rock stove. Lots of great gift items!

More...


----------

